# Vancouver to San Francisco in 10 days



## Phillywillie

Hi I'm not new to enduro but new to Pacific Northwest.
I'm planning a solo ride from Vancouver to San Francisco which I expect to get the total distance of around 1118miles done in around ten days with about 6 hours per day of riding. The distance itself I expect little trouble with. I've done more than a few big rides before with over 300km/186miles & up to 440km/273miles per day. What I'm not familiar with is the terrain, weather & type of roads & traffic between these two cities.
I plan to travel very light & will be basically cycling, eating & sleeping in Bed n' Breakfast each night along the way. No support vehicle, no rest days & only sightseeing on the move. This and other rides I will do in the future are purely for intensive training & personal achievement.
I would really appreciate any input from anyone who has experience on these roads.
Also what time of the year would be best or best to avoid.
I'm hoping to get started before mid September this year or else it will have to wait till warm weather starts in 2013.
Thanks very much
Phil W


----------



## tenkerman

Most scenic or most direct? I'd choose scenic Stick to the coast as much as possible. I'd take the ferry from Victoria to Port Angeles and then go down the Washington coast through Forks and Aberdeen, crossing over into Oregon at Astoria. That stretch of 101 through WA has been lightly traveled the few times that I've been through. Highway 101 from Astoria down past Newport can be a bit heavy on traffic, but it's tolerable. Highway One through Northern California is gorgeous but not the most direct route. The weather is usually good in September, although be prepared for rain. Otherwise plan on waiting until mid-July 2013 for the Oregon rain to stop. Summer starts here July 5th. Here's a map I did up for you:

http://goo.gl/maps/hwQU1


----------



## icsloppl

Agree with Mr. Tenkerman.

If you start in Vancouver you will have great difficulty staying out of the Seattle area unless you take a ferry. Start in Port Angeles. Note that 101 is a loop at that point.
101 is a good bike route except on weekends. If you start on Sunday you should be able to clear most of Oregon by the next weekend.


----------



## professionalsql

tenkerman said:


> Most scenic or most direct? I'd choose scenic Stick to the coast as much as possible. I'd take the ferry from Victoria to Port Angeles and then go down the Washington coast through Forks and Aberdeen, crossing over into Oregon at Astoria. That stretch of 101 through WA has been lightly traveled the few times that I've been through. Highway 101 from Astoria down past Newport can be a bit heavy on traffic, but it's tolerable. Highway One through Northern California is gorgeous but not the most direct route. The weather is usually good in September, although be prepared for rain. Otherwise plan on waiting until mid-July 2013 for the Oregon rain to stop. Summer starts here July 5th. Here's a map I did up for you:
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/hwQU1


^^^
THIS

My only addition is to be aware that there are some points along 101 - particularly on the northern California coast - where there is very little shoulder, cars move pretty quick, and it's a cliff next to you. There are not that many of those left at this point (some of them are along the area by Elk Prairie, and that has a bypass now), but they are still there in places. Still very much the way to go though.


----------



## Phillywillie

*Vancouver to San Fran*

Thank you very much to you both. That's exactly the kind of info I was after & I'm glad you didn't say watch out for bears as they love a little bit of carbon fibre in their diet.
I was considering calling through Seattle & Portland but can always do that & still see a lot of the coast. One main consideration is finding a route that has suitable bed n' breakfast facilities at ideal locations along the way.
Thanks again
Phil W


----------



## icsloppl

Phillywillie said:


> I was considering calling through Seattle & Portland but can always do that & still see a lot of the coast. One main consideration is finding a route that has suitable bed n' breakfast facilities at ideal locations along the way.
> Thanks again
> Phil W


Don't do it. You will loose a day each way between the coast and each city. Portland is somewhat viewable by bike alone if you know where you're going and what routes you will take before you get there. Seattle not at all IMO.

Every city and town along 101 is geared towards the tourist trade and has numerous different lodging choices. You should call a day ahead (or more) to ensure availability, particularly on weekends.


----------



## samh

*vancouver to*



Phillywillie said:


> Thank you very much to you both. That's exactly the kind of info I was after & I'm glad you didn't say watch out for bears as they love a little bit of carbon fibre in their diet.
> I was considering calling through Seattle & Portland but can always do that & still see a lot of the coast. One main consideration is finding a route that has suitable bed n' breakfast facilities at ideal locations along the way.
> Thanks again
> Phil W


How do you plan to navigate? Do you have a GPS? What kind?


----------



## Phillywillie

*Vancouver to San Fran Navigation*

Hi 
I am currently trialling various iPhone apps but will likely buy a dedicated device such as Garmin. I regard the iPhone as critical for communication in any emergency & think it's best not run that flat by using it as a GPS as well. Also I am looking at the various solar powered cellphone chargers. Some of these are quite compact. I feel it's important to ensure I have plenty of cellphone power as I near my destinations in case there is a problem.
I don't want to have to ride additional miles when I'm already tired enough after that distance especially if it's nearing end of daylight.
I found an app by 7sols that people on my facebook, twitter or anyone I send the link to can monitor my journey in real time that might be fun. I'm testing that this weekend on a 5 hour ride so will see what kind of battery time it uses up.
Thanks
Phil


----------



## PomPilot

It's been two summers now, since I last rode a bike on the Oregon coast. At that time, there were sizable stretches where no one in the party I was with had cell service. As a general rule, we kept our phones turned off to save the batteries, unless we were in a town with more than three gas stations. Even then, we couldn't always count on 5 bar signal strength. The programmer (from silicon valley) in our party went through internet withdrawal, as he had even spottier data service.:mad2:


----------



## nicholmb

*Recommendation*



Phillywillie said:


> Hi I'm not new to enduro but new to Pacific Northwest.
> I'm planning a solo ride from Vancouver to San Francisco which I expect to get the total distance of around 1118miles done in around ten days with about 6 hours per day of riding. The distance itself I expect little trouble with. I've done more than a few big rides before with over 300km/186miles & up to 440km/273miles per day. What I'm not familiar with is the terrain, weather & type of roads & traffic between these two cities.
> I plan to travel very light & will be basically cycling, eating & sleeping in Bed n' Breakfast each night along the way. No support vehicle, no rest days & only sightseeing on the move. This and other rides I will do in the future are purely for intensive training & personal achievement.
> I would really appreciate any input from anyone who has experience on these roads.
> Also what time of the year would be best or best to avoid.
> I'm hoping to get started before mid September this year or else it will have to wait till warm weather starts in 2013.
> Thanks very much
> Phil W


Phil,

I'd like to do what you outlined above this coming May. Did you end up making this trip? If so, can you please send me recommendations for route, lodging, etc? Thanks!


----------



## paredown

We did the route suggested by tenkerman about a hundred years ago (well it was actually 1969!)--Victoria to Port Angeles, then the outside of 101, then onto Route 1 when in California. We traveled at the end of August, and had a couple of rainy days--but it is also the coast, so it does get cool-ish at night as well.

I still have some vivid memories of that trip.

We did it in around 10 days, but had to stop just north of San Francisco since you didn't used to be able to ride across the Golden Gate.

Highway 1 is completely awesome--the road goes along on the headlands, and every so often swoops down to almost beach level and then climbs back up.


----------

